# Jobseekers benefit entitlement



## asknicely (15 Sep 2008)

I have searched the forum and I cant find if this has been asked before so here goes.  

Im work in the Civil Service on a three day week worksharing. Mon - Wed.  I was thinking about going back full time to earn a few extra bob since my husband wont be earning as much as he is in the construction sector.  

Now with all the budget cutbacks it is highly unlikely that I will be allowed go back full time.  I havent asked yet.  But say if I do ask and they tell me no, am I entitled to apply for Jobseekers benefit for the other days I wont be working?  

I have tried looking for employment for those days im off but its impossible to get the days I need.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Sep 2008)

Does your _CS PRSI _rate cover _Jobseeker's Benefit_? If not then you would need to apply for means tested _Jobseeker's Assistance_.


----------



## asknicely (15 Sep 2008)

I joined the Civil Service in 2000 therefore I pay full prsi.  Is that what you mean clubman??


----------



## gipimann (15 Sep 2008)

From qualifying conditions for Jobseeker's Benefit (would apply to Allowance as well) on www.welfare.ie

the following classes of persons would not be considered 'unemployed':


permanent full-time teachers who receive payment in full in respect of school holidays
_a person who is voluntarily job-sharing_
a person who is on a career break (during the agreed period of the career break).
a person who is on garden leave
a person who has been suspended on full pay
full-time nurses who are on a rest week following a week of night duty
seamen whose contract limits them to 84 hours a fortnight and who have worked the full 84 hours in one week
persons who work the equivalent of full-time hours by way of intensive shifts. It is usual to treat persons who work 36 hours per week or over as being in full-time employment.
From the condition above, you would not be considered unemployed while jobsharing/worksharing, so cannot sign for JB.


----------



## asknicely (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks gipimann for the info.  But my question is if I am not permitted to go back full time, would I be entitled to JB or JA?  

I gave some wrong info in the original post.  I am on a three day week techincally.  Im not jobsharing/worksharing.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2008)

asknicely said:


> I joined the Civil Service in 2000 therefore I pay full prsi.  Is that what you mean clubman??


Yes. I thought that some or all _Civil/Public Servants _were on some special (half rate) _PRSI _payments. Maybe that's the "old way" or something?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Sep 2008)

I would imagine that if you apply to go back full-time but they refuse you than you are entitled to claim JB for the days not employed. I heard of a case where somebody was on a career break, then applied to go back but they refused to take them back. The person applied for JA and was intially refused as they said she was "not unemployed", technically still a CS. However, she won on appeal. I'm not sayiong yours would be the same but it would be interesting to see what would happen.


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yes. I thought that some or all _Civil/Public Servants _were on some special (half rate) _PRSI _payments. Maybe that's the "old way" or something?


 
Since 1995, new entrants to the Civil & Public Service pay full rate PRSI, so are eligible for Jobseeker's, Illness Benefit, and a State Pension when they retire.

There is a reduced rate for us "oldies" who were in the service before that time!


----------



## asknicely (19 Mar 2010)

Just a quick update.  I have recently returned to full time in the Civil Service.  I asked and they said yes and I started back two weeks later.  

I have been talking to people who work in the same building as me but in a different dept and two of them have asked to go back full time and they were refused point bank NO.  Sounds like it differs from Dept to Dept. 

Regarding my original query, re jobseekers and worksharers, a girl i know who work in a local SW office tells me that a few CS have applied for the benefits to her office and there has been no decision made to their claims.  They applied last summer!!!

AN


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2010)

I think there is confusion here between Part-time working and Job-Sharing. These are two very different situations.
Part-timers can apply for JB but job-sharers cannot.
However, you are now back in full time work. Good result!!


----------

